# Looking for a beagle pup



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

If anybody has any info on pups it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

TeamClose said:


> If anybody has any info on pups it would be greatly appreciated


I have a weircreek female bred to my reffetts male should have pups within 2 weeks


----------

